# New thought on improvising OP method



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK last night there was a bang and a flash in this old trailer and am not sure as Rod isn't home but think it was the furnace pilot as was the only thing on. So shut off all propane to the trailer til he gets back home. Anyway wanted to make soap. Took the hair dryer and heated up the oven then stuck the soap in. It heated up to 150 inside so think this will work. 
You know us women can put anything together if we have but a paper clip :rofl


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Isn't the hair dryer a marvelous invention! You will have to let us know how the soap turned out! What is the familiar quote? ... necessity is the mother of invention? and my husband knows to step aside when I am determined to do something! --Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Marvelous idea!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing better than hot air to help make soap!

Good idea. Amanda


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh how I would dearly love to know you gals IRL! 
Great thinking, Sondra. Make sure to stay warm tonight!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Judith it won't be very cold here tonight.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl Good thinking Sondra!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh and it worked


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

what a great idea, which made me think of a baby goat warming box, take a cardboard box and cut a hole the size of the end of your hairdryer out.. close baby goat up in the box and put hairdryer end in hole and turn on.. No reason you could not do that with a mold full of soap..
I am going to try a new hot process today for scraps in the microwave.. Lillian had it on her soapmaking essentials site
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well now Barb tell us abt that microwave soaps please


----------

